
Httpbin – HTTP Client Testing Service - pandog
http://httpbin.org/
======
johns
Thanks for reposting this. We recently took this over from Kenneth Reitz and
I'd love to hear your suggestions for improvements or additions.

~~~
billyhoffman
Endpoints to test various SSL/TLS/X.509 stuff would be super helpful. Call
would returning a stock HTTP response body, but with different changes to the
SSL/TLS handshake (you will have to use different host names to do this)

[https://expired.x509.httpbin.org/](https://expired.x509.httpbin.org/) \-
returns an otherwise valid cert that has expired

[https://wrongcn.x509.httpbin.org/](https://wrongcn.x509.httpbin.org/) \-
returns an otherwise valid cert with a different CN name

[https://sslv3.tls.httpbin.org/](https://sslv3.tls.httpbin.org/) \- only
negotiates an SSLv3 connection

https//3des.tls.httpbin.org/ \- only negotiates to use 3DES as the cipher

~~~
moviuro
take a look at [https://badssl.com](https://badssl.com) ;)

~~~
johns
Awesome! Is this your project? If so, email me john@runscope.com

~~~
moviuro
Nope, it's not:
[https://github.com/lgarron/badssl.com](https://github.com/lgarron/badssl.com)

------
diggan
I tend to use [http://requestb.in/](http://requestb.in/) since it's a lot
simpler to use. Basically press on the button in the middle, copy+paste url
and then reload page once webhook is there.

Also, I created this nifty shorthand for use in the terminal:

    
    
        alias bin_me="curl --silent -X POST http://requestb.in/api/v1/bins | jq -r '\"http://requestb.in/\(.name)?inspect\"'"
    

Requires JQ (could easily not require that) and you'll just remove the
?inspect when you want to use the bin.

~~~
crabasa
RequestBin isn't a substitute for HttpBin, they do 2 completely different
things:

RequestBin = easily provision a url (useful for configuring a webhook) and
inspect requests to that url.

HttpBin = pre-defined urls that return specific responses (headers &
payloads). Good for testing http clients.

Fun fact: both tools are operated by the awesome people at
[http://Runscope.com](http://Runscope.com).

~~~
SnootyMonkey
Similar to RequestBin is [http://posthere.io/](http://posthere.io/)

(Disclosure: I wrote it)

------
orliesaurus
This is a great service and I think it was the idea that then spawned another
service - [http://mockbin.org](http://mockbin.org).

Funnily enough I use both depending on what I'm trying to achieve, with
httpbin being more immediate and mockbin being for more in-depth/complex
testing. Good job!

~~~
sinzone
With output in JSON/YAML/XML: [http://mockbin.com/ip](http://mockbin.com/ip)

------
jo909
What is the "EU" flavour?

~~~
johns
It was hosted in an EU-based datacenter on Heroku (to reduce latencies, not
for any specific privacy reasons), but I need to check to see if we are still
hosting it there.

~~~
jo909
Ah, okay. Because of the way it is listed I thought it was some protocol
extension or other HTTP-related speciality, not a different location. Thanks
for clearing that up.

------
mansilladev
I prefer this offer all of those "what is my IP?" web sites. No ads or
captcha. Plus, it's in JSON.

[http://httpbin.org/ip](http://httpbin.org/ip)

~~~
steeef
[http://ipinfo.io/ip](http://ipinfo.io/ip) (or
[http://ipinfo.io](http://ipinfo.io) if you want geolocation info too).

~~~
mansilladev
Oh, fancy. Thanks for sharing this one.

------
throwaway3918
[https://wtfismyip.com/](https://wtfismyip.com/) is nice too, for headers and
IP addresses.

------
sinzone
Awesome service! We use it a lot in conjunction with other tools. Didn't know
it's actually 4 years old already [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2649326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2649326)

------
elchief
Love it but our fucking Cisco ScanSafe keeps marking it as evil every time it
updates.

------
enrmarc
Offtopic: how did he turn the README.rst into a webpage?

~~~
johns
I think it was something called 'ronn'
[https://github.com/Runscope/httpbin/issues/200](https://github.com/Runscope/httpbin/issues/200)

------
impostervt
Very useful site for testing purposes!

